# Classic boxing matches



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2012)

Feel free to post them up, no matter how old school they are .


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2012)

Manny Pacquiao vs Juan marquez  1&2


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2012)

Manny Pacquiao vs Eric Morales I


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2012)

Manny Pacquiao vs Eric Morales III


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2012)

Felix Trinidad vs Fernando Vargas  (this one is just pure adrenaline)


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2012)

Felix Trinidad vs William Joppy


----------



## terone (May 10, 2012)

hagler vs hearns , best 3 rounds of all time


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2012)

Lol Why do most of your classic fights gotta be hispanics, chico? racist mofo.

Tyson vs. Holyfield 2  classic!

jake La motta vs sugar ray

Obviously ali and frasier. 

rocky graziano vs zale.

to name a few...


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2012)

I bet chico is a huge cotto fan.


----------



## x~factor (May 10, 2012)

Hagler vs. Hearns

Marvin HAGLER vs Tommy HEARNS: FULL FIGHT (1985) - YouTube

1st round is all you need to watch to agree with me.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 11, 2012)

terone said:


> hagler vs hearns , best 3 rounds of all time



holy shit , that was a vicious first round


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> I bet chico is a huge cotto fan.



Tito trinidad fan, until he went mad and started fighting middle weights at the end of his career.


----------



## Fidelio (May 12, 2012)

Thomas Hearns vs. Roberto Duran - YouTube

This is the video of Hearns knocking out Roberto Duran.  Duran had never been knocked out before (I don't think he had ever been knocked down either).  Hearns had too much reach and power, and Duran was too proud to hold onto Hearns when Duran got hurt.  The right hand that finally puts Duran out is probably the most devastating punch I've ever seen considering that he was never knocked out before or after that.


----------



## Fidelio (May 12, 2012)

Ike Ibeabuchi vs, Chris Byrd (part 3 of 4) - YouTube

Okay, one more here.  This is a fight that people don't talk about anymore.  Ike Ibeabuchi knocking out Chris Byrd.  Byrd was a natural middle weight who fought at heavyweight and was undefeated because he was so elusive that guys couldn't connect against him.  In the first couple of rounds of this fight you see some of that as Ibeabuchi seems to get a little frustrated that he can't catch Byrd.  Instead of playing into Byrd's hands, he starts to punch Byrd anywhere he can--in the mid-section, chest, shoulders, etc.  He slowed Byrd down and finally landed a huge uppercut that obliterated him.  

Ibeabuchi was the next big thing at heavyweight.  He had all the tools and was probably going to be the heavyweight king but he was crazy, kidnapped a kid, beat up a hooker, and has been in jail for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 13, 2012)

All the fights between Mickey Ward and Arturo Gatti, was feeling like i was looking at a Rocky movie!!! Turnarounds and punches from start to beginning,those one weren't defensive specialist like Floyd Mayweather by example!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 15, 2012)

I had to post the full fight, the new school got nothing on the old school.....


Marvin HAGLER vs Tommy HEARNS


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

Mike Tyson's "I 'll fuck you till you love me,faggot!!" - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (May 31, 2012)

Great, great fights. But the 1st is always  the best...


Evander Holyfield vs Mike Tyson Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2012)

Schemer said:


> Good stuff. Be awhile before boxing is watchable again.



Yes indeed


----------



## Vengence (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Garenius (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm surprised no one put a video of Ali vs Frazier yet. Can't find a good one on youtube though =/


----------



## terone (Jun 5, 2012)

george foreman vs. ron lyle was another good one.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 26, 2012)

Recent but good classic fight indeed


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 26, 2012)

Great fights. They didn't have the whole fight, but this is a classic round...

One of Boxing's Greatest Rounds: Holyfield vs. Bowe I, Round 10 - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 26, 2012)

And another epic fight....

1990 - Julio Cesar Chavez Vs Meldrick Taylor 1 Fight of the year 90 - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 26, 2012)

And another epic brawl...

Bobby Chacon - Cornelius Boza-Edwards I - YouTube


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks for sharing lot of videos they are really very good


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fidelio said:


> Ike Ibeabuchi vs, Chris Byrd (part 3 of 4) - YouTube
> 
> Okay, one more here.  This is a fight that people don't talk about anymore.  Ike Ibeabuchi knocking out Chris Byrd.  Byrd was a natural middle weight who fought at heavyweight and was undefeated because he was so elusive that guys couldn't connect against him.  In the first couple of rounds of this fight you see some of that as Ibeabuchi seems to get a little frustrated that he can't catch Byrd.  Instead of playing into Byrd's hands, he starts to punch Byrd anywhere he can--in the mid-section, chest, shoulders, etc.  He slowed Byrd down and finally landed a huge uppercut that obliterated him.
> 
> Ibeabuchi was the next big thing at heavyweight.  He had all the tools and was probably going to be the heavyweight king but he was crazy, kidnapped a kid, beat up a hooker, and has been in jail for the past 10 years or so.



He was undefeated in this night 20 wins and 15 TKOS. Did he ever lose before going to jail? he had a devastating hook from what I've seen.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 31, 2012)

Gatti  -Ward trilogy
Barrera - Morales trilogy

Some off the best fights/heart ive ever seen in those 6 matches.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fidelio said:


> Ike Ibeabuchi vs, Chris Byrd (part 3 of 4) - YouTube
> 
> Okay, one more here.  This is a fight that people don't talk about anymore.  Ike Ibeabuchi knocking out Chris Byrd.  Byrd was a natural middle weight who fought at heavyweight and was undefeated because he was so elusive that guys couldn't connect against him.  In the first couple of rounds of this fight you see some of that as Ibeabuchi seems to get a little frustrated that he can't catch Byrd.  Instead of playing into Byrd's hands, he starts to punch Byrd anywhere he can--in the mid-section, chest, shoulders, etc.  He slowed Byrd down and finally landed a huge uppercut that obliterated him.
> 
> Ibeabuchi was the next big thing at heavyweight.  He had all the tools and was probably going to be the heavyweight king but he was crazy, kidnapped a kid, beat up a hooker, and has been in jail for the past 10 years or so.



This is a good read about his story, another victim of "rape charges" 
The Story of Ike Ibeabuchi (Good Read)


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 31, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Hagler vs. Hearns
> 
> Marvin HAGLER vs Tommy HEARNS: FULL FIGHT (1985) - YouTube
> 
> 1st round is all you need to watch to agree with me.



Holy shit. I gotta watch this whole thing tonight. Those guys wanted to kill each other !!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 1, 2012)

Holy shit, what a fight.


----------

